# A little something to chew on.......be careful (wink, wink)



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.trapperpredatorcaller.com/article-index/is-there-beaver-in-your-gum?et_mid=564751&rid=62431591


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

MMMM Beaver !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

my thoughts exactly................


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol I am sure that might be off putting to some folks.

I grew up down the road from where jell-o was created.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lots of holves going by...lol


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

that was really nice because i was eating ice cream when i watched that.
But i still finished the bowl.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm done with vanilla and strawberry. Just because they can call it "natural"--doesnt make it right.That is anal gland flavorING and it should say that exactly. How would they like if I put my own turds in a food product I was selling and were okay with me calling it "natural" "Flavoring"? Wish I would have never watched this--I mean it. But thanks for posting, now I wont eat butthole iceSCREAM anymore


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL...I'm sure that sales would skyrocket ......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just looking out for everyone's health.....lol. Women should look into their makeup and face creams and find out what the base product is in that stuff......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My wife and I had that conversation last night. LOL


----------

